# نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات



## الرسامه (19 مارس 2011)

اخواتي اللى حابة ارسم لها ع التيشيرت تراسلني على الايميل 


او ترسل رساله خاصة هنا و تكتب طلباتها

المبلغ يكون حسب الرسمة و درجة صعوبتها اما التيشيرت ممكن ترسلة لي او انا اشترية لها حسب الماركه اللى تحب مدة تجهيز العمل من يوم الى يومين زي ما تعرفون تحتاج 24 ساعة ع الاقل حتي تجف​






و هذه صور من رسوماتي على التيشيرتات​ 









​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 





و هذه بعض من التصاميم حسب طلب أحد الاخوات​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 





و كذلك رسم الشخصيات الكرتونية





​






وهذي طلبات زبائن



​









هذي من الامام


​ 
وهذي من الخلف​ 


​ 

وهذي عل الشوز وانتم بكرامة​ 


​ 


​ 


و راح اعرض عليكم تشيرتات رسمتها و جاهزه للبيع و اللى حابة تظيف عليها شي بس تتصل في
الاول : بسعر 100 ريال تي شيرت مقاس 8 و اللى حابه تظيف اسم تزيد 20 ريال​ 


​ 
الثاني : بسعر 120 تي شيرت مقاس 12​ 


​ 
الثالثه : تي شيرت مقاس M من نيويورك بـ 130ريال و اللى حابة تضيف الاسم بـ 20 ريال​ 


​ 
نجي الحين للطباعة و اللى تحب اطبع لها على تيشيرت أو ثوب لأولادها بس تختار الشكل او الصوره اللى تحبها حتي لو كانت كتابة او زخارف و هذه صوره للطباعة على الثياب


​ 


​


----------



## الرسامه (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

اااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## الرسامه (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

ااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## الرسامه (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

ااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## الرسامه (29 مايو 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

اااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## الرسامه (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## الرسامه (21 يونيو 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## الرسامه (27 يونيو 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## الرسامه (12 يوليو 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## الرسامه (23 يوليو 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## الرسامه (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## الرسامه (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## الرسامه (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

بالتووووفيق لك يااارب ...


----------



## الرسامه (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

مشكورة اختي على المرور و الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## الرسامه (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## الرسامه (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

اصبحنا و اصبح الملك لله


----------



## الرسامه (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## الرسامه (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## الرسامه (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: نستقبل طلبات الرسم و الكتابة و الطباعة تلى التي شيرتات*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------

